# how to build a rotisserie?



## Goldeneyeprojekt (Nov 28, 2004)

me and my buddy are looking to build a rotisserie for our cars they are both mk3's where is the best place to use for mounting points? and any place that would have good instructions on DIY rotisserie's?


----------



## GotAudi (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: how to build a rotisserie? (Goldeneyeprojekt)*

rotisserie??? i dont want to sound like an idiot buy why?? Are you looking to cook some turkeys in the back of the cars?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: how to build a rotisserie? (GotAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotAudi* »_rotisserie??? i dont want to sound like an idiot buy why?? Are you looking to cook some turkeys in the back of the cars?


Rotisseries are used to rotate the car longitudinally - good for full restorations where you need to do a bunch of work on the under side.
Can't say I'ver ever heard of a Mk3 being put on one though.


_Modified by JettaGL_1.8T at 3:51 PM 12-16-2004_


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: how to build a rotisserie? (JettaGL_1.8T)*

Also, called *trunion* fixtures. Counter weighting is a top priority to even out the wear on the pillow blocks and to achieve safe operation. You wouldn't want the thing flipping over when you're welding on the bottom. I've also seen something that is two rails that go all around the body. Then you could roll the car over onto its side, bottom, whatever. This setup is also completely portable.
Wouldn't a good mount be at the end of the frame rails, in front where the bumper support bolts on? Same in the rear?


----------



## Bus pasS (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: how to build a rotisserie? (Goldeneyeprojekt)*

quick google search
http://www.1962to1965mopar.orn....html
http://www.autorestorer.com/articles/art106.html
http://www.accessiblesystems.com/
http://www.ponypics.com/spitfire/rotisserie.html


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: how to build a rotisserie? (Bus pasS)*

I like the engine stand one the best.


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: how to build a rotisserie? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

Those links have given me some ideas...


----------

